# What order do you hike in?



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Just curious what order everyone hikes with their goats. I generally take the lead and if Terri is along she brings up the rear with the goats in the middle. Any goats that start lagging really pick up the pace if she starts to pass them. They hate to be passed on the trail.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Alice usually leads with the goats in between her and me. Or sometimes we switch. But humans in front and back.


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

If I'm on a skinny trail I keep the boys behind me...actually any new trail I try to keep them behind me. It's just a bit harder when we first get going on a wide trail to keep them behind. But if we are just going for our walk accross the road in the big fields then I just let them go where they want to go. As long as they stay out from under me. I walk fast and they eventually all fall in line behind me anyways. I just hate having them stop in front of me or run by me knocking my legs. With a full set of gear it can be dangerous. That's why I like them to stay behind me. Also it is easier to get them under control when another group comes down the trail.


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Well, so far we've always had a 1:1 ratio of people to goats ... in fact sometimes we have more people than goats because we often hike as part of our 4-H project and so the kids each have 1 goat and there are a few parents that come along. Hard for me yet to imagine having a string to manage by myself!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Hasligrove said:


> If I'm on a skinny trail I keep the boys behind me..... Also it is easier to get them under control when another group comes down the trail.


Ditto that!

We have a couple of trails around here that give you a little pucker factor when you head into the narrow sections. Carved from solid rock, its straight up on one side and a sheer drop off into the river on the other.

[attachment=0:9it9sq00]Rocky trail.jpg[/attachment:9it9sq00]

Meeting horses or other trail users here would be a serious problem. Fortunately you can see ahead in most places but if you met someone who was clueless (which seems to be fairly often) when you were half way through and they didn't stop and wait for you, it could be a big problem having goats walking in front of you where you couldn't control the meeting place.


----------



## Herb (Dec 12, 2008)

When I'm evaluating goats, I'm usually bringing up the rear, with another human leading. The goats shouldn't lead and should be taught early as possible that they always follow, that's your responsibility to other trail users. Trekking poles are a great aid to you personally as you're hiking, and very helpful in widening your presence on the trail to help keep goats behind you.


----------

